# KBC-online met firefox? [OPGELOST]

## Zyne

dat boeltje schijnt hier maar niet te werken...

Ik heb de vorige threads (welgeteld 2) in dit forum erover gelezen, maar die zijn ondertussen alweer een paar maanden oud, dus dacht ik eens een nieuwe op te starten...

IK heb al geprobeerd:

1. blackdown-jdk

2. blackdown-jre

3. sun-jdk

4. sun-jre-bin

sun schijnt geen plugin voor firefox te maken... heb find -iname javaplugin* gedaan in / en er kwam niets terug...  :Sad: 

blackdown-jdk of blackdown-jre werken perfect met firefox, maar om de één of andere reden kan ik geen nieuwe gebruikers aanmaken.

Ik had ook ergens gelezen dat dit iets te maken zou kunnen hebben met de adblock extensie van firefox, maar na deze te verwijderen crasht mijn firefox alleen maar als ik op een de kbc-site kom. Niet echt handig dus  :Wink: ...

de JVM marcheert perfect! ook de live-connect werkt perfect (getest met één of ander appletje).

Ik draai mozilla-firefox-1.0.1 en blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01-r1

```

 $ java-config -L

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.01" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01) *

```

toch moet ik eerlijkheidshalve er nog bijzeggen dat ik hier werk met een 64bit compilatie van firefox en blackdown-jdk

Heeft iemand nog enige aanwijzingen? ~/.java.policy aanmaken hielp ook helemaal niets...

thanks in advance!

EDIT: hier  is de error die ik krijg wanneer ik adblock verwijderLast edited by Zyne on Tue Mar 15, 2005 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zatalian

kbc-online werkt nogthans perfect hier.

Met toevallig dezelfde jdk als de uwe.

Dit staat in mijn .java.policy

```
/* KBC BANK NV :                                        */ 

/* read/write acces allowed                             */

/* in /your/dir/KBC-Online/bcm/*                        */

/* get homedir PropertyPermission should be allowed too */

/* ---------------------------------------------------- */

/* DO NOT FORGET TO CHANGE THE USERNAME !!              */

/* DO NOT FORGET TO CHANGE THE USERNAME !!              */

grant {

        permission java.util.PropertyPermission "user.home", "read", signedBy "KBC Bank N.V";

        permission java.io.FilePermission "/root/KBC-Online/bcm/*", "read", signedBy "KBC Bank N.V";

        permission java.io.FilePermission "/root/KBC-Online/bcm/*", "write", signedBy "KBC Bank N.V";

};
```

't werkt enkel als root. Toen ik het installeerde vond ik dit veiliger.

Uw sleutel moet in /root/KBC-Online/bcm/

Daarna kan je inloggen op https://kbconline.kbc.be

----------

## Zyne

hmm, heb ik nog niet aan gedacht om te proberen als root...

zal dit nu eens doen... dank voor de tip!

edit: nope... nog steeds hetzelfde... 

Ik vermoed dat het iets te maken heeft met mijn 64-bit gentoo...

----------

## Zyne

alles is nu opgelost...  :Very Happy: 

Weliswaar een vrij vuile oplossing, maar het werkt tenminste!

wat heb ik gedaan?

1. 32-bit binary van mozilla-firefox-bin geinstalleerd, en de nodige extra libraries

2. blackdown-jre voor 32 bit systemen gedownload, en manueel de plugin gelinkt

3. emerge netscape-flash

nu werkt alles perfect, op een paar warnings in de console na, maar daar ga ik mij niet te veel van aantrekken op de moment... ik ben al blij dat die KBC-online terug werkt!

btw: heeft iemand hier ook de offline versie van KBC? Ik heb die hier liggen, en die marcheert perfect op windows (volgens mij absoluut de beste bank-software in België!), maar weet niet of die op linux ook werkt. Als ik mij niet vergis is dat spel volledig in java geprogrammeerd, dus het zou in theorie perfect moeten werken...

Misschien eens ff testen volgend weekend... :p

bedankt voor de hulp zatalian! Zonder jou had ik het al opgegeven!  :Smile: 

----------

## Guru Evi

Heeft iemand enig idee hoe dit praktisch uitgewerkt is? Ik heb dus de firefox-bin geinstalleerd maar die wil niet starten. Als ik /opt/firefox/firefox-bin opstart, dan krijgt hij deze foutmelding:

./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Gewoon firefox op die locatie uitvoeren lukt wel maar hij laadt hierin zijn java niet. Ik heb de plugin manueel gelinked van de i386 blackdown package: /root/j2re1.4.2/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so en hij ziet ze ook in about:plugins maar bij KBC laadt die gewoon niets (hij zegt dat hij Java niet vindt). Wat vergeet ik of doe ik verkeerd?

----------

## Guru Evi

Ok ik heb het blijkbaar verkeerd gedaan - je moet eerst alle firefox-bins afschieten in de proceslijst en dan gaat het wel opeens l-)

----------

